# New to Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please be aware of men on here giving you advice then suggesting to meet up. or telling you they have a friend with a flat to rent etc/
You will notice no egyptian woman say this it is only the men.
You will get men who register as a woman.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with MS 100%. Watch out for scum around here. They all assume foreigners and particularly foreign women are gullible. They will use all possible tactics including, but not limited to:
1) some nonsense about language exchange
2) help with moving in
3) help with sightseeing 
4) offer driving assistance 
and the list goes on....

You know, it didn't use to be like this almost 15 years ago. Things were different, folks were nicer and calmer. Folks controlled themselves like civilized people. Now they've given folks carte blanche regarding etiquette - "if you aren't covered up, it is our right to be animals and not control our urges" In other words, rape is a woman's fault! Having said so, nowadays, it seems all females are targets regardless of clothing. I wish and hope things get back to normal. (MS: even in an earlier thread you were trying to be helpful and advice expats about a scam, next thing you know, some random fella blames you for not being firmer!! This world is hilarious!)


Since I'm ranting, might as well continue. So Alexandria was truly beautiful back in the days. You'd wake up early morning , go for a walk, sit at one of Alexandria's landmark Cafes, drink your coffee, eat your croissant and watch the beautiful waves of the sea. Folks would pass by and simply say good morning. Everyone was kind, no one bothered others and manners included lots of "thank you's " and "have a great day." Things were simple and people were happy. Lots of beautiful dresses all over the place. The beaches such as Agami and Montaza were heaven on Earth! Every moment was a blessing and you'd feel like it was a page out of paradise. There was a diversity of cultures and ideas that promoted a very healthy living environment. People were innocent and their hearts were in the right place. 

I have hope in Alexandria and eventually all of Egypt will become better! They simply need another catalyst, another strong female to turn the tides like the EFU did back in the early 1920s.


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

well i was young at this age,but i can asure u that few yrs ago life was easier and people were calmer and more helpful am speaking about cairo,duno how r tyhings developing somewhere else.but the stress of life and crowd and political issues r making it very difficult for locals nowadays to survive,just few got rich and many of mid class got crushed.anywya hope things go on better yet i doubt
whats EFU?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

The Egyptian Feminist Union (EFU) was founded in Cairo in 1923 by the a group of elite women of Egypt. It was founded by Hoda El Shaarawy. During the time, there were many great women fighting for survival. They were fighting for Egypt independence and women equality in the same time! Those names included Safia Zaghlul and Mona Fahmi Wissa. 

They wanted equality in education, social standing, and simply being respected and not regarded as a possession (a box to make babies). Back then, women were not allowed in universities, were not considered equal to males, were forced to be married at any age, they were not allowed to vote, not allowed to enter the workforce and be taken seriously! Women were regarded as slaves.

The stress of poverty has truly reshaped this country. Women are scared and poor women have it really bad. The strategy of hiding is not sustainable and it will only demolish all the achievements of the past. In 2023, will we be celebrating a century of women independence or will we have to start all over again?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Menetmanus

I am the manager to 3 Egyptian sisters who are from Behara, their father brought them from Jordan to here after divorcing their mother, he told them they would go to school etc, they were all sent out to work as soon as they arrived on Egyptian soil for a year or so he said, 4 years later they are still all working and he takes every single pound they earn, they are not given 1 pound for their pocket, there is also another sister who is 11 years old and she works in a private house in Cairo cleaning and looking after 2 children. 
The rich exploit the poor here but a father exploting his daughters is worse, he has no idea what sort of household his girls are going into or if they will be treated decently or not. And the truth is he doesnt give a damn how is girls are worked as long as he gets the money, to me he is nothing worse than a pimp.

Yes on the other thread he did try to say I am at fault for being ripped off, lol there is none so blind as an Egyptian man


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Maiden, I totally agree with what you are saying. I am a member of some other forums and I have been very concerned with the number of (sometimes) young girls deciding to move after a holiday and then going on to being naïve to these forums. 

I’m moving soon and am young but believe you me, I come from a culture and background that has hardened me and taught me not to ever be naïve in these matters. 

I am naturally concerned at my safety and well being once I come over but to be honest, when I hear some of the ridiculous stories on this and other forums I feel better as if I would never be so silly as to believe some of the nonsense that is spouted. I know of girls that call their boyfriend their ‘husband’ one day and then hes back to being the boyfriend the next (obviously orfi relationship which she thinks I am stupid enough to think is a true, Islamic marriage) and then the men! 

To be honest, I get a hell of a lot of hassle here in the UK and comparably, its never felt threatening in Egypt, it has over here. I’ve seen Egyptian scammers as well as scammers from other nationalities and its NEVER the victims fault, some are so good at what they do its unbelievable. Ladies, if a warning is given to you, heed it!

MS, I wrote on a thread here where someone was offering ‘help’ to people moving or those that had moved. I just hope my message was understood for what it was.


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

MS ,heres a totally diff. story Thank God its not mine and it came from a female expat


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

khater, do you not read the threads? 
Hi Maiden, I totally agree with what you are saying. .... so I dont understand your comment


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Seriously Khater, do you ever read the comments or just see that women have posted so you just have to get involved? You said on a different thread that you have education and experiences, well how can you not know your own history? The EFU was a seminal moment for Egypt, the Middle East and the wider Muslim world.

Look, I'm from a culture very similar to yours, I'm Muslim and I'm British. I don’t pretend to have all the answers, I just know what I can and can't accept as manners and good behaviour from people and most definitely from men. As a woman alone, you HAVE to be aware of these issues and that’s a fact.

Mine is not a totally different story, just my approach is different and I am sure that even you will agree that we all have different personalities and ways of dealing with things. When I have been in Egypt (and other places similar) and the hassle has got bad, I will stand there and scream, shout and swear at the man involved but that’s just me as why should a man get away with approaching a woman in a seedy way?

But then again, on a daily basis I tell men to f off in my own country in several different languages when I can be bothered, when I can't, a look usually suffices and that’s where old iPod comes in so handy as even when its blatantly obvious that I am getting talked about, I can just not listen to it and blank people out easier.

I agree with Maiden and Menetmanus when you have spoken about female empowerment, it takes strong women to change a family, a community and a society. I myself some from a repressive family and community and the things you have written about Menetmanus, women being denied education and equality, that all still exists, even in the UK, I have personal experiences in these issues but am unwilling to stand for it and until women in Egypt demand equality again, it will be the same over there too.


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

i know history very well,its just the term EFU that i didnt know,i didnt recognize the apreviation.know about sufferings here but need not get judgements about how many friends i have,and i dont like that people keep looking t all bad or negative things here,its not heaven but not hell or midages too.
i think if someone address his reply to me i should reply.and yes i do rad it all,lets have a break its not about me here


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

If it was all bad or negative, we wouldn’t be moving out there in droves, its just that the behaviours of some are unacceptable just the same as in any country


----------

